# Rider should RATE before seeing fare!!!



## incomecsm (Nov 23, 2015)

Rating is so important and pressure factor for Uber drivers. For driver, you must rate the rider and then Uber shows you the Trip Fare. But for rider, they see the Trip Fare and then they rate you whenever they log on next time. Sometimes, they might forget about your service and randomly rate you. But other times they rate you based on their judgement on Trip FARE. If they don't like it then they rate you bad! I talked with riders and some of them told me that Trip Fare is a big factor when they rate. 

So that being said, I think rider should NOT SEE the Trip Fare without first rating the driver so that way their rating is not based/biased toward Trip Fare. I sent Uber this feedback and I think if everyone does then they will update the system!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

incomecsm said:


> Rating is so important and pressure factor for Uber drivers. For driver, you must rate the rider and then Uber shows you the Trip Fare. But for rider, they see the Trip Fare and then they rate you whenever they log on next time. Sometimes, they might forget about your service and randomly rate you. But other times they rate you based on their judgement on Trip FARE. If they don't like it then they rate you bad! I talked with riders and some of them told me that Trip Fare is a big factor when they rate.
> 
> So that being said, I think rider should NOT SEE the Trip Fare without first rating the driver so that way their rating is not based/biased toward Trip Fare. I sent Uber this feedback and I think if everyone does then they will update the system!


Just last night a rider said he rated another driver 1* because it took too long for the drawbridge to come down. I talked him out of the car at destination before ending ride so I could give him a 1*.


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Just last night a rider said he rated another driver 1* because it took too long for the drawbridge to come down. I talked him out of the car at destination before ending ride so I could give him a 1*.


Giving him a *1 wont do anything because uber DGAF how the drivers feel . Its the pax that matter to them , the dont give a damn about our opinion of the pax


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

incomecsm said:


> I sent Uber this feedback and I think if everyone does then they will update the system!


*WHEN* did Uber start paying *any* attention to what a driver might think?

Be that as it may, I do not disagree with you. It is worse on Uber Taxi. It used to be that rating the customer was the last thing that we did. This allowed us to one-star customers who had selected the "NO TIP" option. Now, we rate them before we see what we received from them. This means that if you follow what the Uber employees told us at the onboarding event, that is, if the ride is uneventful and there are no problems, you give five stars, you wind up five-starring a non-tipper. Only once have I picked up a non-tipper the second time. He did get his richly deserved one star.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You can ask for a rating to be adjusted to a 1 star


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Yet another reason why the rating system is flawed, if drivers get penalized for a drawbridge or the cost of the fare. Why not give us one star because it's raining?


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I one star pax on Uber as a basic response. On Lyft it takes a real anal sphincter for me to rate a rider early Star.

This as a direct result of how the two demographics have treated me.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> You can ask for a rating to be adjusted to a 1 star


I did once, but don't know if it happened.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

incomecsm said:


> Rating is so important and pressure factor for Uber drivers.


 that's one way to look at it, here is another from Yogi Berra: don't worry about what you can't change, because if you can't change it, there is no reason to worry about it.


----------



## rld0220 (Oct 1, 2015)

Once you have a few hundred or more rides ratings don't matter anymore.. 

Jerk pax are going to 1 star.. but it evens out. Don't sweat it.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's your chance guys and gals.

*Uber*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ongoing-poll-how-would-you-rate-uber.3115/page-6#post-739200

*Lyft*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ongoing-poll-how-would-you-rate-lyft.20180/page-3#post-739244


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

incomecsm, if you're getting consistently below-average ratings it's not because riders don't like the fares.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm in a smaller market but I manage to do okay, very rarely does it surge here. I did manage to catch one for a 30 mile trip into a busier city where I caught a few more surge trips. I'm all I had 4 surge trips. The next day my ratings fell. There is definitely a correlation. I had 2 3* and a 4* I was on a run of 25 plus consecutive 5s. I didn't do anything different so....


----------

